

Hong Kong's 1st Apple store mobbed on opening day  - antimora
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jQ5V7pLB5WwqyFctIG4H1J6atpnA?docId=007a574043e94792a44519f5c48e25ef

======
Hyena
I didn't realize Hong Kong had lacked an Apple Store.

